# New villager house glitch?



## Jacob (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm not necessarily sure if people have seen this and there's a thread on TBT about it already, but this seemingly harmless glitch just happened to Bob's house!

So I was doing the time travel Campsite method to find Bob, and it worked. He said he would ask Flora to leave and that he was moving in. I then saved and ended, time traveled a week in advance so I could forego the Move out/move in process - i did NOT check in on Bob - then I saved, quit, and time traveled back a year to todays current date. When I went to check in on Bob, I first looked at them map, which had Bob's name and house located, but his face was GONE from the side list of villagers, it was just an empty house in the middle of my villager list. I freaked out a little bit and went to his house and it said it was Bob's House and he was out and about. I then Time Traveled a day forward to make sure the game maybe needed a day of forward travel to load the moving in, and sure enough Isabelle announced that Bob moved in. He was inside with his furniture in boxes. 

Fast forward another few days and he is seemingly acting like a normal villager. Except his HOUSE looked familiar, so I did a little research, and he's living in Flora's old house, instead of his supposed house exterior. His furniture is his normal furniture, just the outside is not his. 









Is there a fix to this ? I don't personally mind at all, just kinda curious if someone found a way to fix this glitch : P

{answer found, you need to let them move out, then invite them back in to fix!}


----------



## Sholee (Apr 26, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Is there a fix to this ? I don't personally mind at all, just kinda curious if someone found a way to fix this glitch : P



Nope, there is not a fix as far as I know. The cause of this was due to time travelling backwards during the move process, the game glitches out and your new villager will have the previous villager's house exterior. You could technically use this glitch to your advantage if you're having a themed island. For example, if i wanted an asian island, I would invite whichever villager I wanted with asian house exteriors and then glitch them out so my dreamies will have their exterior.

The issue lies on the third day when you TT'd backwards instead of forward. Just in case you do this again . Always TT forward during moves until you see their house plot and to be even safer another day when they're out and about.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 26, 2020)

Sholee said:


> Nope, there is not a fix as far as I know. The cause of this was due to time travelling backwards during the move process, the game glitches out and your new villager will have the previous villager's house exterior. You could technically use this glitch to your advantage if you're having a themed island. For example, if i wanted an asian island, I would invite whichever villager I wanted with asian house exteriors and then glitch them out so my dreamies will have their exterior.
> 
> The issue lies on the third day when you TT'd backwards instead of forward. Just in case you do this again . Always TT forward during moves until you see their house plot and to be even safer another day when they're out and about.


So weird!! I just tried moving his house to see if it would reset, and it does not! I figure I could probably have him sent back and forth between islands with a friend, but I think flora's house matches my island better anyway!

I am curious tho, do you know of anyone having this problem having game data corruption problems? Or otherwise their character acting weird, or is it just the house?


----------



## Sholee (Apr 26, 2020)

Jacob said:


> So weird!! I just tried moving his house to see if it would reset, and it does not! I figure I could probably have him sent back and forth between islands with a friend, but I think flora's house matches my island better anyway!
> 
> I am curious tho, do you know of anyone having this problem having game data corruption problems? Or otherwise their character acting weird, or is it just the house?



Nope, I had this issue with Marshal. He didn't act any differently and his interior home was exactly like it should be. I also tried TTing forward, moving his plot and complaining to Isabelle to see if it would fix itself. I ended up trading him to my fiance's island and he had the correct exterior when he arrived.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 26, 2020)

Sholee said:


> Nope, I had this issue with Marshal. He didn't act any differently and his interior home was exactly like it should be. I also tried TTing forward, moving his plot and complaining to Isabelle to see if it would fix itself. I ended up trading him to my fiance's island and he had the correct exterior when he arrived.


Awesome, thanks for the info!! : D


----------



## pocky (Apr 26, 2020)

There is no way to fix it. It happens when you TT back in time during the moving process (without having him move out and then back again)

In order to avoid this you need to keep TTing forward and not go back until after Isabelle makes the announcement that the villager is all moved in.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 26, 2020)

The previous comments are mostly correct, but there is a way to fix this if you can get a hold of Bob's amiibo card! I'm assuming you don't have it since you searched for him in the campsite but what I did when I glitched my Portia's exterior was kick her with an amiibo, move her back in with her amiibo, be sure not to TT backwards until she was successfully moved in, and that fixed it. Otherwise, all I can think of is to trade Bob to someone and have them trade him back to you and see if that fixes his exterior.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 26, 2020)

Yup that happened to me when I was time travelling to get Raymond via the campsite trick  He finally moved in but he was blank on the map and I legit freaked out thinking I’d glitched him permanently


----------

